

Ask HN: any writers want to offer critiques? - dord

Hackers,<p>After years of pulling scripts and tutorials off the internet to improve my own skills, I want to try to return something back to the community. I'm not selling anything or asking for a review of my start up, I'd just like maybe a critique of my first tutorial, or general comments, or actually really anything would be awesome. The subject is late static bindings in PHP. My writing always looks bland to me, and I'm somewhat insecure about it, which makes this a bit of an absurd proposition on my part. I figure this is the only way to really improve my writing skills, and if I can help some people pick up good programming habits then I will consider it a job well worth it. My site is also going through big changes, so unfortunately commenting is not enabled yet on the tutorial itself. Anyway, the URL is below, thanks for reading and I am looking forward to all questions and comments. I'd also be happy to discuss anything related to my blog set up. Thanks!<p>http://danmunro.com/Article/View/Rockin%27+with+PHP%27s+Late+Static+Bindings+
======
jamesbritt
Very quick comment: Pick cleaner URLs. All those + and % characters in a long
URL is asking for trouble.

